# anybody got good feedback on the ridgid k400?



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Anybody use the ridgid k400? Thinking of picking one up, ferguson has a special it comes with a free 100' cable. I love my gorlitz and Spartans, but I have a special spot in my heart for ridgid all my hand tools are ridgid.just wanting input before I buy.my other machines are beat up, I wouldn't mind having a nice clean shiny orange machine to bring into people homes.hows the motor? If I don't like the feedback I guess ill buy another gorlitz.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Good...they are cheap

Bad...they are cheap


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Anybody use the ridgid k400? Thinking of picking one up, ferguson has a special it comes with a free 100' cable. I love my gorlitz and Spartans, but I have a special spot in my heart for ridgid all my hand tools are ridgid.just wanting input before I buy.my other machines are beat up, I wouldn't mind having a nice clean shiny orange machine to bring into people homes.hows the motor? If I don't like the feedback I guess ill buy another gorlitz.


Why not an Eel? Electric Eel has some nice small sink line machines that have a pretty outspoken fan club.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, never used an eel, not sure about those.willing to try but don't wanna buy before I try. And gettinit, you talking built cheaply?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

The k400 is crap geared towards the diyer. If you really want an inside machine, get the k50.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> The k400 is crap geared towards the diyer. If you really want an inside machine, get the k50.


Thank you, I'm probably staying away from the k400 now.k50 it is.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Actually, I might just pick up the k400. It can't be that bad can it?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been using a K400 for over 4 years and it does fine. No motor issues or anything like that. HAs plenty of power. The only problem I had initially was the belt would come off especially if it was run in reverse for even a second. A short piece of copper and a couple screws fixed that forever. Especially considering the price difference I'm perfectly happy.
I used the general sink machines for years and hated carrying them in. Love the wheels on this rig.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Don't use it in pipes larger than 2".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> Actually, I might just pick up the k400. It can't be that bad can it?


Truthfully I don't know....never used one. What I can vouch for is I've cleaned too many drains behind other plumbers who used the small drum machines. Every time I've had a small drain, the k50 knocks it out the park. It's just so veristile that I've never wanted to get different.

So in short, get the k400 and MIGHT be good. Get the k50 and it WILL be good.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Loving the feedback guys.I've never used a sectional before, the k50 is the one I will try out.I trust you guys on the zone.so k400 here I come for 2 inch drains. I mean its got the same size cable as the general mini-rooter , so heck why not.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I got a k50 after reading about em on here. Only used it a few times but it works great. I got it used but after a bit of cleaning its not a bad little machine.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

We use the k400. It has been beat up but it still going strong we have replaced the cable the tension spring and the foot pedal but it still going strong


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

jc-htownplumber said:


> We use the k400. It has been beat up but it still going strong we have replaced the cable the tension spring and the foot pedal but it still going strong


That's what I like to hear! !


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Since the 400 is so weak I thought about welding an adapter to run 5/16".


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I just got a K400 about a month ago and I've been pretty happy with it. I run a 3/8 x 75' cable and use it for kitchen sinks and laundry stoppages for the most part. I've used it to clear a couple of branch line stoppages.

I would not use it with a 1/2 inch cable for major root stoopages, but for light work I think it works fine.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I had a 400, couldnt get rid of it fast enough for a Spartan 100. Day and night difference in machines IMO.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I run a 1/2 by 75 cable. Nothing bigger than 2" lines. Does perfectly fine and has never been short on power. Has a clutch that I don't like so I just tightened the swing bolt so it stays put. When I get another machine I may get a higher dollar machine. But as far as performance this rig has made me a ton of money and still going.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

K so I bought it, first time I had to use it yesterday on the roof of a building through a vent stack.pretty bad ass performance for a cheap machine!! Ran through a 2" line and cleared blockage.its definitely built a lil cheesy, lol the belt drive is directly around the drum lmao. Lol but hey, the thing works.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

you will find others have belt around the drum.


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

$250 each for 2 on C.L. Worth it?


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

Have used a k 50 for over thirty years and its still my original machine have had no problems as long as you do pm on it. If you want drums for it they are available as attachments in 5/16 and 3/8 cable


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

HAVE USED A K50 FOR OVER THIRTY YEARS AND IT'S STILL MY ORIGINAL MACHINE. IT WORKS GREAT AND IF YOU WANT DRUMS WITH SMALLER CABLE THEY ARE AVAILABLE IN 5/16 AND 3/8. jUST DO GOOD PM ON IT AND IT WILL LAST A LIFETIME.:thumbup:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Could you post a proper Intro in the intro section. Also could you not use all caps.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber101us said:


> HAVE USED A K50 FOR OVER THIRTY YEARS AND IT'S STILL MY ORIGINAL MACHINE. IT WORKS GREAT AND IF YOU WANT DRUMS WITH SMALLER CABLE THEY ARE AVAILABLE IN 5/16 AND 3/8. jUST DO GOOD PM ON IT AND IT WILL LAST A LIFETIME.:thumbup:


Quit your yelling and do the full intro..


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Quit your yelling and do the full intro..


Could be Jerry's brother...


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Its only a 1/3 h.p. motor, but so far so good


----------



## wyplumber (Feb 14, 2013)

K 50 is the only way to go tons of power I mean tons of power


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I have the old k380 with auto feed...Makes me tons of money


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd consider it to be a Tweener Machine that with it's narrow useful range makes it a waste of space to carry on the truck...

The K-400 isn't going to make it through a bathtub drain, a 1 1/4 lav sink drain, or, a main with roots in it... It kinda fits somewhere in between...

I carry a K-3800 with 1/4, 3/8, & 1/2" cable in the drums which takes care of bathtub and lavs, with every thing else up to main drains, and a K-7500 for the main sewer lines...

With that set up of 2 machines I have every drain I'll ever see covered....

What the hell do I need a Tweener Machine for?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

How many drums do you for the K3800? Neat machine, seems similar to the Spartan 100. But your still taking up space carry 3 or more drums. That's why I like the Model N so much. I can do everything your K3800 does with one drum and machine for 1.25" and above.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Will said:


> How many drums do you for the K3800? Neat machine, seems similar to the Spartan 100. But your still taking up space carry 3 or more drums. That's why I like the Model N so much. I can do everything your K3800 does with one drum and machine for 1.25" and above.


I carry 3 drums for the K-3800 and a second drum for the K-7500, they all hang on the back of my shelves on the left side between the shelves and the rear door...


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I use my k400 almost daily. The only thing I did to it was put a larger pully on the motor. Got me a bit more speed and made it a much better machine.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

incarnatopnh said:


> I use my k400 almost daily. The only thing I did to it was put a larger pully on the motor. Got me a bit more speed and made it a much better machine.


How could I accomplish this? Pics would be great.I like the k400 a lot.its slow, underpowered and sluggish, but man its a workhorse and has made me money.never stops working.I would like to put a larger pulley on one of them, but doesn't that mean a larger belt too?


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> How could I accomplish this? Pics would be great.I like the k400 a lot.its slow, underpowered and sluggish, but man its a workhorse and has made me money.never stops working.I would like to put a larger pulley on one of them, but doesn't that mean a larger belt too?


No you can keep the same belt. The new pulley is only a little bigger and the tensioner pulley on the k400 adjusts enough to compensate. I picked the pulley up at a local tractor supply. I'll post a pic tomorrow when I'm at the shop.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

incarnatopnh said:


> No you can keep the same belt. The new pulley is only a little bigger and the tensioner pulley on the k400 adjusts enough to compensate. I picked the pulley up at a local tractor supply. I'll post a pic tomorrow when I'm at the shop.


Thanks! Did you also put a new motor? I am thinking of putting a stronger motor and putting 5/8 cable in the drum to clear 3" lines.I have a gorlitz 68hd for mains but if I can make a machine that's super compact like the k400 clear mainlines that would be epic.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

I think you would be pushing it with bigger cable. I didn't try to reinvent the machine. I just wanted to get a little more power out of it. Go up one size on the pulley and you will be amazed at the difference in power


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

incarnatopnh said:


> I think you would be pushing it with bigger cable. I didn't try to reinvent the machine. I just wanted to get a little more power out of it. Go up one size on the pulley and you will be amazed at the difference in power


Ok.pic would be awsome


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooops double post


----------

